# معلومات غزيرة عن كسوف الشمس



## اني بل (5 يناير 2011)

*الكسوف الشمسي* هي ظاهرة فلكية تحدث عندما يمر القمر بين الشمسوالأرض، وبالتي فإن الشمس تنحجب جزئيا أو بالكامل. ويحدث هذا فقط عند بداية أو نهاية الأشهر القمرية ويكون فيها القمر بدر. ويحدث حوالي كسوفين شمسسين أو خمسة على الأقل كل عام على كوكب الأرض، وويكون ما بين 0-2 منهم كسوف شمسي كلي.​ 






Geometry of a Total Solar Eclipse (not to scale).​ 
يحدث الكسوف الشمسي عندما يمسح ظل القمر بعبوره وجه الأرض. ويتحرك الظل عادة من الغرب إلى الشرق على الأرض وبسرعة حوالي 3,200 كم في الساعة. ويشاهد الناس في مسار الظل أحد الأنواع الثلاثة للكسوف؛ الكسوف الكلي ويحدث إذا أخفى القمر الشمس تمامًا. وإذا كان القمر في أبعد نقطة من الأرض، عند حدوث الكسوف الكلي، فإن الكسوف قد يكون كسوفًا حلقيًّا فقط. وفي مثل هذا الكسوف يعتم القمر وسط الشمس فقط، تاركًا حلقة مضيئة حول حوافه. ويحدث الكسوف الجزئي إذا غطى القمر جزءاً من الشمس فقط. 
وبالرغم من أن القمر يتواجد مرة كل مطلع شهر قمري بين الشمس والأرض أي يمكن للقمر ان يكون في طور المحاق ولكنه أبعد من أن يصل ظله إلى الأرض فلا يحدث الكسوف حينها وكذلك قد يكون القمر في طور البدر وبعيدا في مداره عن الأرض بحيث لا يحدث الخسوف ويعود هذا إلى المدار الإهليلجي للقمر حول الأرض وميل مدار القمر حول الأرض على المستوى الكسوفي بزاوية 5 درجات بحيث لا تتواجد الأجرام الثلاثة على مستقيم واحد بالضرورة مطلع ومنتصف كل شهر. ​ 





Photo of 1999 total eclipse.​ 
ويتقاطع مدار القمر في دورانه حول الأرض مع المستوى الكسوفي في موضعين يسميان العقدة الصاعدة والعقدة النازلة فلو كان مستوى مدار القمر حول الأرض منطبقا على المستوى الكسوفي لحصل كسوف نهاية كل شهر قمري بالضرورة ولحدث خسوف قمرى منتصف كل شهر قمري لكن ظل الأرض لا يسقط على الأرض إلا عندما يكون القمر في إحدى عقدتيه أو قريبا منهما لافتا إلى ان فترة الكسوف ترتبط بفارق الحجمين الظاهرين للشمس والقمر بحيث تحدث أطول فترة كلية للكسوف عندما يكون القمر في الحضيض (أقرب ما يكون إلى الأرض) وتكون الأرض في الأوج (أبعد ما تكون عن الشمس) بشكل عام قد تستمر عملية الكسوف الكلي من بدايتها إلى نهايتها قرابة الثلاث ساعات ونصف إما مرحلة الكسوف الكلي (أي استتار قرص الشمس بشكل كامل) فهي تتراوح من دقيقتين إلى سبع دقائق في أحسن الأحوال ويعود السبب إلى أن قطر بقعة ظل القمر على الأرض لا يصل في أحسن الأحوال لأكثر من 270 كم وبما أن سرعة حركة ظل القمر على الأرض تبلغ قرابة 2100 كم/سا بالتالي فان المسافة 270 كم تقطع خلال مدة تقارب السبع دقائق لهذا لا تدوم مدة الكسوف الكلى أكثر من هذه المدة أبدا. ​ 
*مشاهدة الكسوف*

يعتبر الكسوف الشمسي الكلي واحدًا من المشاهد الطبيعية الأكثر إثارة للدهشة، حيث يظهر القمر المعتم على الحافة الغربية من الشمس ويتحرك ببطء عبر الشمس. وعند لحظة الكسوف الكلي تتوهج هالة لامعة في المشهد حول الشمس المعتمة. هذه الهالة هي الغلاف الجوي الخارجي للشمس، أو الإكليل (هالة الشمس). وتبقى السماء زرقاء ولكنها معتمة. وبذلك تصبح بعض النجوم اللامعة والكواكب مرئية من الأرض. وتعود الشمس للظهور بعد دقائق قليلة عندما يتحرك القمر عنها إلى الشرق. وقد تطول الفترة التي تكون الشمس فيها معتمة كلية إلى 7 دقائق و 40 ثانية، ولكن معدلها حوالي 2,5 دقيقة. [2]. 
ويمكن أن يشاهد الكسوف الشمسي الكلي فقط في أجزاء معينة من العالم. وتقع هذه المناطق في مسار الكُليّة، وهو الممر الذي يمر عبره ظل القمر على الأرض. ولا يكون مسار الكُلية بشكل مطلق أوسع من حوالي 274 كم. ​ 

*حماية العيون*

ويجب ألا يُنظر إلى الكسوف الشمسي مباشرة حيث تستطيع الإشعاعات المنبعثة من الشمس ـ وحتى من الإكليل الشمسي فقط ـ أن تؤذي العيون. ولو تم استعمال الفيلم المعتم، أو الزجاج المدخّن أو النظارات الشمسية ، فإن ذلك لا يزيل خطر مراقبة الكسوف الشمسي، إذ يجب أن يشاهد الكسوف الشمسي بشكل غير مباشر بوساطة المسقاط الثقيبي أو نبيطة مشابهة أخرى. ​ 





نظارة خاصة بالنظر لكسوف الشمس.​ 



الاشعاع الشمسى الوارد إلى الأرض يتضمن ثلاثة أنواع من الاشعة الكهرطيسية التي تشكل خطرا على عين الإنسان وهي: 
الاشعة الضوئية... تتسبب هذه الاشعة عندما تكون كثافة الضوء عالية بأذية ضوئية كيميائية تدعى بالانسمام الضوئى حيث تتعطل قدرة الخلايا البصرية على الاستجابة للضوء. ​

الاشعة تحت الحمراء... تتسبب هذه الاشعة بتسخين الشبكية مسببة اذية حرارية تدعى التخثر الضوئى تتمثل بحرق الانسجة وتدمير الخلايا الحساسة للضوء/العصى والمخاريط/ ولايشعر الإنسان بهذا الضرر ذلك ان الشبكية تخلو من مستقبلات الحرارة والالم. ​

الاشعة فوق البنفسجية... تسبب حروقا في الشبكية كما تسرع حدوث الانسمام الضوئي لان طاقتها أكبر بكثير من الاشعة الضوئية. ​
لا تصدر الشمس أثناء الكسوف أي إشعاعات مضرة بالعين غير تلك التي تطلقها عادة ونحن نعلم أن التحديق إلى الشمس في الاحوال العادية لمدة 15 ثانية على الأكثر كفيل بالتسبب بالعمى لكن خطورة الكسوف تأتى من فارق أن الشمس غير المكسوفة تصدر كميات كبيرة من الاشعة الضوئية ما يوءدى إلى تضيق حدقة العين لأقصى حد ممكن وبالتالى عدم السماح للاشعة المضرة بالعبور إلى الشبكية اما أثناء الكسوف فان كمية الاشعة الضوئية الصادرة عن الشمس تقل بشكل ملحوظ بسبب استتار جزء من قرص الشمس/هذه المرة ستكون النسبة 20 بالمئة/ وهذا ما يجعل حدقة العين تتوسع بشكل كبير فاذا ما كانت العين مركزة على الشمس مباشرة نفذت كمية كبيرة من الاشعة الضارة نحو الشبكية وسبب لها اذية موءقتة أو دائمة وقد لا تظهر الاذية مباشرة بعد المراقبة ليتأخر ظهورها بضع ساعات أو أكثر أحيانا وتتمثل الاذية بعمى دائم في العين وباضطراب في الروءية وضعف في قوة الابصار. ​


*أنواع الكسوف الشمسي*​ 




​ 

كسوف حلقي.​


*المصطلحات*​ 
*التنبؤات*​ 
*الهندسة*




​ 

Diagram of solar eclipse (not to scale).​




*المسار*​ 
*دورات الحدث*​ 






كسوف كلي للشمس، المسارات: 1001–2000. هذا المنظر هو ادماج لخمسين (50) صورة منفصلة من ناسا







_فلكيون يدرسون الكسوف_ بريشة أنطوان كارون​




يتبع لأنه طويل شوية
http://www.marefa.org​


----------



## اني بل (5 يناير 2011)

أسفة ما بعرف حط جدول خلال نسخي من الموقع سامحوني اذا طلع مو حلوووو


----------



## اني بل (6 يناير 2011)

مصدر ارجو مشاهدته من بي بي سي العربية

المصدر​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدا
لمجهودك
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## اني بل (6 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> لمجهودك
> سلام الرب يسوع


 
وسلامه معك


----------

